# A funny story about Ringo



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This just made me laugh, and I wanted to share.

Remember little Ringo. Well when I submitted a few pics for his adoption page, Mary just wasn't happy with his uneven hair. Well not being much of a groomer, I contacted Bren (Kanga) and asked if she could "touch" it up for me. So she gave him a "virtual" haircut. It was posted on his adoption page.

When talking to the adoptive mom, she asked if his head was so big as a result of his heart problem














I laughed my a$$ off.

Check it out. It's so funny, it's cute











http://www.malteserescue.homestead.com/Tha...tionspage4.html


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like Ringo has a bouffaint! (Is that what they're called? My mom used to get those!). Bren is so good at graphics, I think she may have gotten carried away with that one. Sell it, Ringo, sell it!!
















How's he doing, anyway? Do you ever hear from his new mom?


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Okay ... that totally cracked me up!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Looks like Ringo has a bouffaint! (Is that what they're called? My mom used to get those!). Bren is so good at graphics, I think she may have gotten carried away with that one. Sell it, Ringo, sell it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Linda, he's doing fabulous!! His mom calls and emails quite often. He's getting along great with his Maltese brother, and absolutely ADORES his daddy.

I'm hoping to see him soon. I've already asked for udated pics from his mom, so I hope to post those some time this week


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's a hoot!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Too funny. So glad to know he's such a happy doggie now.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am so glad he is doing well..

Andrea~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It is a hoot!! I'm trying to dig up the "before" pic. Let me tell ya, Bren did an amazing job with it. Keep in mind, this was shortly after his surgery, and neuter. Bren filled in the hair on his bald little legs, as well as, up and down his body, on several pics. She felt it was only fair, that he look like "he will look".

Bren, and I, both laughed at his big head. I wouldn't let her "fix" it, because Ringo was already adopted. That's all that was important to us all.

One more thing!! Ringo will be one-year-old this month!! Thanks to all of his friends on SM


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Looks like Ringo got a hold of a blow dryer and only did the top
















Glad that he is doing well in his forever home


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Looks like Ringo has a bouffaint! (Is that what they're called? My mom used to get those!). Bren is so good at graphics, I think she may have gotten carried away with that one. Sell it, Ringo, sell it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...































he's still adorable


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

:smrofl
he's so very cute!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Looks like Ringo got a hold of a blow dryer and only did the top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ~ That's what Bren said. She said "We either have to "fluff" up the body, or lower the head"









I said "screw it". He's a punkie-pie no matter what









I had SEVEN dogs at the time







And, quite frankly, I got a kick out of Ringo's pic









I entertain myself!!






























Moochie Lovies and laughs ~

Debbie


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, Ringo is sooo cute


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

that is hilarious.........so glad to hear that Ringo is doing so well...thanks for the update!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww, he's a doll!!! I'm so glad to hear about RIngo, I hope you'll keep us posted on how he is doing. I was just heart broken for that little guy. I wished sooooo much that I lived closer and could have adopted him!!!! 

But everything happens for a reason and now with Ty and his huge medical bills I am so glad that Ringo found a good home and I'm not worrying about TWO!!! 

I hope you can get us some more pics (REAL) of what Ringo looks like these days. Give the little guy a big smooch from Ty and me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

I searched back about Ringo's heart surgery, but didn't find why he had to have surgery. Was is to repair a PDA? I've have only heard of one other maltese (Ally Oop) that has had the same heart surgery as Izzy.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I searched back about Ringo's heart surgery, but didn't find why he had to have surgery. Was is to repair a PDA? I've have only heard of one other maltese (Ally Oop) that has had the same heart surgery as Izzy.[/B]


Hi Nonny ~ Yes, Ringo had a massive heart murmur, caused by PDA. Joe was good enough to help Northcentral Maltese Rescue, with a raffle to help with the financial burden on Rescue. All the members joined in. It was fun.

It's actually not uncommon. We have another rescue having the surgery today. Keep her in your prayers. And my little Joplin also had PDA surgery at 4-months of age. That was three years ago.

It's very scary. I remember crying for a week before Joplin had hers. And crying when I visited her. She was laying there with all the tubes, and half her chest was shaved, cut and stapled. She lifted her little head and licked a tear off my nose. Ringo was a bit easier to handle. I knew what to expect. That helped alot.


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*God Bless you.....you are an angel!!!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Awwwwwwwwww, he's a doll!!! I'm so glad to hear about RIngo, I hope you'll keep us posted on how he is doing. I was just heart broken for that little guy. I wished sooooo much that I lived closer and could have adopted him!!!!
> 
> But everything happens for a reason and now with Ty and his huge medical bills I am so glad that Ringo found a good home and I'm not worrying about TWO!!!
> 
> ...


Are you kidding, I'm getting pics just for you







The love and support, you gave, was awesome. I know you would have adopted this sweet little soul in a minute. Ringo does send his love to his "almost" mom







You will always be his Hero














As well as mine
















How's Ty doing? Give him a big old hug from me and the gang. Bless his little heart


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=265803
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hardest part for me....was walking out and leaving Izzy for the surgery.....and the wait during surgery. Izzy's was riskier because her heart was already very enlarged. I had to make the arrangements....if she didn't make it through the surgery. That was one horrible day!

Oh my! I think (my @#$%! memory!) I brought Izzy home the same evening as her surgery. Talking about scared!! She hardly moved for 13 days. I really wasn't prepared for how looooong her incision would be.....but Izzy's was NOT stapled. It was the "prettiest" incision I have ever seen....even on humans.

Here is Izzy afterwards.....









Then she started pouting in the corner at soon as she could move. She would not look at me. She's sitting on her puppy pad!








BTW Vintage suitcases make perfect temporary fences when you need to keep them restricted.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Wow!! Izzy looks great. Joplin and Ringo looked like they took a T25 staple gun to their chests.

Joplin wouldn't stay still when I brought her home. She was so excited to see her sister, Sammie.

Here's Joplin's "after surgery" pic...


----------

